# Antibody levels



## rakbm (May 18, 2011)

My antibody level was 7290. What does this mean? Thanks for any insight you might be able to provide.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rakbm said:


> My antibody level was 7290. What does this mean? Thanks for any insight you might be able to provide.


Lord have mercy! What antibodies? TPO (antimicrosomal?)

What's going on? What are your symptoms? Are you being treated and what has the doctor said.


----------



## rakbm (May 18, 2011)

That's all the nurse said was "the antibodies are 7290 and yeah that's really high". I'm diabetic so the thyroid test is in my 3 month lab cocktail. I have a thyroid ultrasound later this week, but I'm not being treated yet. Just couldn't find anything online about antibody levels. Very symptomatic of hypothyroidism and have a family history of both hypo and hyper thyroidism.


----------



## rakbm (May 18, 2011)

I verified with the doc and it was the thyroglobulin antibody level that tested at 7290. That may be 72.90, not sure?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rakbm said:


> I verified with the doc and it was the thyroglobulin antibody level that tested at 7290. That may be 72.90, not sure?


I am glad you called and that is why the ultra-sound. Sometimes this is suggestive of cancer so it must be looked into.

With diabetes, you sure have a double whammy but I would say you have a good doctor because your doctor is right on top of this. Many would have just been dismissed; that it was nothing.

So.....................I am going to provide info for you to read so you can familiarize yourself.

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

When is the sonogram set up for?

Please try not to worry; everything is going to be alright. Like I say, you have a very good doc.

Are you on insulin for your diabetes?

Whatever you need to know, we will all try to help you and most of all, we have a very "supportive" group here.


----------



## rakbm (May 18, 2011)

I went for the ultrasound yesterday so no results yet of course. I got the labs in the mail today. The anti thyroid peroxidase has normal value ranges of 0-60. My level was 7290.0. The thyroglobulin levels should be 0-60 and mine was 168.

Yeah, I'm on an insulin pump. I do have phenomenal doctors. I've been quite symptomatic for awhile, but the other thyroid labs have been within normal ranges.

I guess we shall see!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rakbm said:


> I went for the ultrasound yesterday so no results yet of course. I got the labs in the mail today. The anti thyroid peroxidase has normal value ranges of 0-60. My level was 7290.0. The thyroglobulin levels should be 0-60 and mine was 168.
> 
> Yeah, I'm on an insulin pump. I do have phenomenal doctors. I've been quite symptomatic for awhile, but the other thyroid labs have been within normal ranges.
> 
> I guess we shall see!


High TPO and Thyroglobulin Ab certainly warrants ruling out cancer.

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract


----------



## rakbm (May 18, 2011)

TPO and thyroglobulin were not rerun, but tsh t4 and t3 were run. Both were within normal limits, but since the others weren't rerun, what does that mean?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rakbm said:


> TPO and thyroglobulin were not rerun, but tsh t4 and t3 were run. Both were within normal limits, but since the others weren't rerun, what does that mean?


Not necessary to run the antibodies that often. You just had them a month or so ago? Is that right?

However, I do think it is worth investigating further as per the links I have furnished and I hope you talk to your doctor about this.


----------

